# Florida "domestic" lizards.



## Manny (Sep 19, 2010)

1.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2.


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 19, 2010)

He's cute. And for once I actually like that extremely shallow DOF as in 1.


----------



## Mustlovedragons (Sep 20, 2010)

I like the slightly less shallow dof in the 2nd one. Yep, I think these should be our state animal, lol.


----------



## Ratman667 (Sep 20, 2010)

_Anolis sagrei, _one of the few animals I actually let come inside.  They love spiders.

I like number 2, but the focus seems to be on her chest.


----------



## Dor (Sep 21, 2010)

I am constantly rescuing these guys from my cats 

Great shots!!


----------



## michaelleggero (Sep 22, 2010)

i remember trying to catch these guys when i was a kid on vacation.. but now as an adult i never seem to see them anymore.. amazing how much we don't observe when we grow up

Mike Leggero

http://www.michaelleggero.com


----------

